# Fighting BBA using metricide or Excel.



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

One post that we all miss dearly from the old forum taught us all how to beat BBA using Excel.

I don't have the details of that post, but have found that mixing Excel/metricide with water, and spraying down your tank can really help battle the stuff.

To put actions to words, I have let my 46 gallon tank get absolutely covered in BBA and will be describing my battle with it over the next two weeks.

I'm truly embarrassed to post some of the recent photos of the tank, but for this article to work, the tank had to look as bad as possible.

Feel free to comment here, or on the blog itself at www.tankspiration.com.

Please stay tuned, it's going to be one hell of a fight.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe that the Metricide available at Bower's Medical Supply in Richmond is about twice the concentration of Excel. Therefore, dose (or overdose as the case may be) accordingly.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

@fkshiu, you're right. It's not quite twice, but very close.

I've posted some photos, 6 hours post-treatment, to show how the tank already is starting to show improvement. Die algae die!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

looking forward to the rest of it. I have found that turning off the filters for a few minutes and using a turkey baster to spray the most affected spots also works. this is less work than draining the tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wondered why i couldnt find my old account info.... didn't realise the site blew up, just figured it was a similar site i thought was this one, lol


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

For those keeping track, the final installment has now been posted here:
http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/06/battling-bba-the-final-installment/

Two weeks from infested, to GONE!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Niiice, I'll need to buy some after i sample it out. The hairgrass is taking a beating right now.


----------

